# Free shipping on Quick Time Exhaust Cutouts & controllers @ PFYC.com



## PFYC (Jan 5, 2005)

*For a limited time, get free shipping in the continental USA and 50% off shipping to Canada on these items!*

Unleash The Power! No need to uncap your cutout by hand any longer. With the Quick Time Electric Cutout Valve (also called a QTP QTEC) you can have the best of both worlds! Quiet for the street and wide open for the strip or show. Go from stealth quiet to wide open power!

You control the volume, you control the power. Open your exhaust with the flip of a switch. Run it closed, run it all the way open or any position in between. Adjust your back pressure to save gas. Fits any car or truck - from old school muscle car to modern American muscle to high tech imports and even sport compacts. Are you QTEC Equipped?

Please click the images below for even more detailed information and to place your order

*Quick Time Electric Exhaust Cutout*





----------------

Just when you think the QTP electric cutout is pretty high tech, QTP brings you The Controller! The Controller is an upgrade from the standard toggle switch included with the electric cutout . A one push button open and one push button closed is all it takes. Hit the button and it automatically opens the butterfly for you and stops it at 100%.

*Quick Time Electric Exhaust Cutout Controller*





----------------




To see a full line-up of our new products for your GTO, please click here.
To see a full line-up of our current sales and specials, please click here.


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

free shipping is never a bad thing


----------



## mr.gto (Jul 2, 2008)

im going to be ordering cut outs from u guys in the next 2 days or so...... I was wondering what size should i order for my 2004 GTO. I have Kooks long tube headers 1-3/4 to catted mid pipes also by kooks...... which then connects to my stock catback exhaust. Just wanted to know where the best place to put it would be and what size so I can order the 2 cut outs..... thanks!


----------

